# معجزة أم النور مع حفيد المذيعة فريدة الزمر بالصور



## CARLO (13 فبراير 2009)

لسيدة العذراء مريم تقول لفريدة الزمر المذيعة المشهورة وعضوة بمجلس الشعب 





الم






صر
ى 
: " 
روحوا لدير العدرا بجبل اسيوط " 


كلك أمجاد يا أسيوط مدينة الرب يسوع , لقد مشى على ترابك المقدس رب المجد وأمه القديسة العذراء مريم سيدة الطهر والعفاف , لقد كرمك الرب الإله يا مدينة أسيوط وجعل فيك المذبح الثانى الذى سمح به فى وسط أرض مصر , لقد سمعنا عن نضالك يا مدينة الرب حينما داس أقدام الأمن ذخائرك المقدسة حينما أكتشفتم جسد القديس الأسقف أبو جرج الذى ذبحه المسلمون , وسمعنا عن الظهورات العجائبية للقديسة العذراء مريم , واليوم نرى من خلال الصور قصة المعجزة الفريدة التى حدثت لحفيد مذيعة مشهورة هى حفيد فريدة الزمر 
وحفيد السيدة فريدة الزمر طفل لم يتجاوز سن المراهقة أصيب بمرض السرطان فى المخ وذهبوا إلى كبار الأطباء
]ضع رد لترى الصور​
​








لعلاجه ولكن هز الأطباء رؤوسهم عجزاً ولم يفلح معه دواء أو علاج وأخيراً وصل الى مراحلة الأخيرة وأعطاه الأطباء مده من الزمن سيموت بعدها وفقد جميع أهله الأمل فى شفاءه فقد باتت أيامه فى الأرض معدودة وبينما الأسرة كلها تتجرع مرارة الحزن ودموعهم لا تجف حيث يرون الولد يذبل يوما بعد يوم .
وحينما أنسدت فى وجوههم أبواب القدرة الإنسانية حتى تظهر قوة إله المسيحية ويرى الجميع قدرته وفى وسط همومهم زارتهم أحدىالصديق ات المسيحيات وحسب إيمانها نصحتهم بالتشفع بالسيدة العذراء خاصة وأن صيامها قد بدأ وأعطتهم صورة لتجليات العذراء فى أسيوط وفى وسط خضم الألام أخذوا الصورة ووضعوها تحت رأس الأبن المريض حيث يوجد مكان السرطان ونامت الأسرة كلها ليلتها حول فراش الأبن المريض ومن بينهم السيدة فريدة الزمر وأثناء الليل أستيقظوا فجأة على سيدة (السيدة العذراء ) وهى تقلب رأس الولد النائم و تحركها 









قامت فريدة جده الولد المريض و أمة مفزوعتان نحو تلك السيدة و إذ بمفاجأة أخرى تنتظرهم أذ براهب يرتدى جلباب أسود واقف بجوار السيدة يقول لهم : "متخاف وش لو عايزين ولدكم يخف سيبوا العدرا تعمللوا العملية "
و وقع رعب شديد على الجميع و اذ بالسيدة العذراء تخرج معدات جراحية و تقوم بعمل العملية الجراحية فى رأس الولد و بعد انتهاءها نظرت الى الأم و الجدة وقالت لهم : " روحوا لدير العدرا فى جبل أسيوط , ثم أختفت هى و الراهب الذى معها "


و فى الصباح أستيقظوا جميعا و قد أعتقدوا أن ما رأوه بالأمس كان حلما الا أن بقعة دم كبيرة
ضع رد لترى الصور










كانت توجد أسفل رأس الأبن المريض لكن بلا أثر للجراحة على الأطلاق و كانت المعجزة قام المريض الذى كان يحتضر معافى بلا أى الم أو مرض و اثبتت التحاليل و الفحوصات و المسح الذرى أن هذا الابن معافى تماما و غير مصاب بأى أورام سرطانية فى أى جزء من جسده 
و بعد التأكد من صدق المعجزة قررت فريدة الزمر هى و العائلة أنت تحقق طلب السيدة العذراء وبالفعل توجهت هى و أسرتها الكبيرة يوم الثلاثاء (ثالث ايام الصوم المقدس) الى جبل أسيوط حيث يقبع دير السيدة العذراء العامر و وقفت أمام باب الكنيسة الأثرية منتظرة الموكب اليومى للعذراء (الدورة) الذى يخرج فيه نيافة الأنبا ميخائيل و ما أن مر مطران أسيوط الأنبا ميخائيل من أمامها حتى صاحت فريدة وهى تبكى : " هو دا الراجل اللى ظهر مع العدرا هو دا الراجل اللى ظهر مع العدرا .. هو دا الرجل اللى ظهر مع العدرا .. " 
ووسط حيرة الحشود البشرية أسرعت فريدة الزمر نحو الأنبا ميخائيل وأمسكت يده بشدة وقبلتها حاول الانبا 
ميخائيل التنكر من أنه لم يظهر الا أنها أصرت أنه هو فعلا الذى ظهر فى










منزلها مع أم النور وتحت أصرارها أقر المطران بالواقعة و اخذها هى واسرتها الى مقره الخاص فى الدير 
وداخل مقر للأنبا ميخائيل كان لقاءه مع السيدة فريدة الزمر و عائلتها وأخبرها مرارا أن العذراء هى التى صنعت لها المعجزة و أنه لم يفعل شيئا وفى النهاية سألها : " أنت دلوقت بتحبى المسيح ولا العدرا " ؟؟ فأجابت :أنا بحب الأتنين أكتر من بعض !! 
فأعطاها الأنبا ميخائيل تمثال كبير للسيد المسيح و آخر للسيدة العذراء وأوصاها بأن تضعهما فى مكان بارز بحيث يراهما كل من يدخل بيتها فوعدته بذلك كما أهداها 2 سى دى تشمل ظهورات السيدة 
العذراء على قباب لكنيسة المرقسية فى أسيوط وكذلك دير جبل أسيوط عامى 2000 و 2001 فقبلتهما بفرح عظيم و كانت تنوى نشر معجزتها فى جريدة وطنى الا أن الحبر الجليل رفض رفضا باتا و طلب منها ان تكتب المعجزة بخط يدها وتودعها بمكتبة الدير و كفى عظيمة هى أعمال الله فى قديسيه









​


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااا عل الصورة والخبر

ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا علي الصور ياجميل
ربنا يباركك
وليتمجد اسم الرب في كل مكان​*


----------



## zezza (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كارلو على الصور 

وفعلا المعجزة دى عملت صدى كبير من سنتين و كتبت السيدة فريدة قصتها فى سجلات الدير 

لان الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله 

شفاعتك يا ام النور مع كل ولادك


----------



## SALVATION (14 فبراير 2009)

_فعلاا الراجل دا سائح
بركت صلاوته وبخور قداساته ومجد العدرا الطهره تكون معانا وتظللنا وتحمينا
امين
شكرا كتييير للخبر الرائع​_


----------



## vetaa (14 فبراير 2009)

*الكلام دة من سنين*
*بس برضه ميرسى*

*ومبارك اسم الرب*
*شكرا*


----------



## فافاستار (16 فبراير 2009)

*بجد خبر جميل لان الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله شفاعه ام النور معانا *


----------



## bahaa_06 (16 فبراير 2009)

*تجنن  يا اخى*
*تسلم ايديك *
*الله يبارك اعمالك*​


----------



## CARLO (4 مارس 2009)

ميرسى ليكم


----------



## monygirl (4 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على الخبر والصور _​ 

_CARLO شكرا ليك_​


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (4 مارس 2009)

*بجد موضوع جميل جدا والعدرا ام النور معروفة بشفعتها القوية ومعروفة بحنانها على أولادها بركة صلاتها تكون معنا *


----------



## مارى123 (5 مارس 2009)

متى كانت هذة المعجزة صيام العذراء اللى فات ولا امتى


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (5 مارس 2009)

*فليتمجد اسم الرب



شكرا على طرحك للموضوع ​*


----------



## ponponayah (5 مارس 2009)

ميرسى جدااااا على الصور والموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## عمادفايز (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الصور
_هوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبنى_


----------



## شيموئيل (9 مارس 2009)

السيده مريم  السيده مريم    السيده مريم  السيده مريم    السيده مريم  السيده مريم


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

ليتمجد اسم الرب

شكرا كارلو​


----------



## مريم12 (9 أبريل 2009)

*المعجزة جميلة جدا
ميررررسى يا carlo​*


----------



## maher fouad (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا


----------



## scaryman75 (10 أبريل 2009)

فمشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## lilly1 (12 أبريل 2009)

thank u30:30:30:30:


----------



## kingmena (13 أبريل 2009)

*معجزة جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك




​*


----------



## shadi_7_up (13 أبريل 2009)

good


----------



## مؤيد ابراهيم (30 أبريل 2009)

بصراحة لزمتني الرعشة
شكرا يا رب على نعمك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا كارلو


----------



## z.fady (1 مايو 2009)

شكراً


----------



## نادر نجيب (1 مايو 2009)

ليتمجد   اسم  الرب   يسوع  


مييييرسى  ع  المعجزة  الجميلة  والصور  بركة  شفاعة  ام  النور  تكون  معك  ومعانا


----------



## Ferrari (1 مايو 2009)

شكراً على الموضوع والصور

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## يوحنا 2 (4 مايو 2009)

هى العدرا ليها اسرار


----------



## samehnoushy (7 مايو 2009)

شكررررررررا ربنا يبارك حيات
تسلم ايديك يا بطل
بجد اجمل ما راتى عينى فى المنتدى
ربنا يبارك حياتك







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## cross of jesus (7 مايو 2009)

*فعلا معجزه عظيمه وجميله جدددددددا

بركه ام النور معانا

ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## hanan fahim (17 مايو 2009)

عظيــــــم الــلــــــــه فـــى قــديســيـــــــــــه 0 من غير ايماننا بالشفاعة و الغفران و المحبة مالناش رجاء 0


----------



## just member (17 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لها الصور *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (18 مايو 2009)

يسوع حبيبى مين غيرك انت ينور الطريق ياما ياما عملت ولسة بتعمل يالهى لا يوجد كلام اعبر به تجاهك يالهى لسانى عجز عن الكلام . واين الكلام الذى نعبر به عن قدرتك وعظمتك يالهى . شفاعة ام النور الطاهرة.
فلتمجد اسم الرب

روووم


----------



## amad_almalk (19 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## marya7 (24 مايو 2009)

بركه وصلوات ام النور السيده العذراء تكون مع جميعنا امين ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## mone12 (14 يونيو 2009)

carlo قال:


> لسيدة العذراء مريم تقول لفريدة الزمر المذيعة المشهورة وعضوة بمجلس الشعب
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام لام النور


----------



## sara A (15 يونيو 2009)

*معجزة حلو كتير*
*ميرسى كتير carlo*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2009)




----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2009)

*مررررررررسي يا كارلو
صلوات العدرا تكون معك..​*


----------



## كارلس اكرم (24 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا خالص لتعبك وليتمجد الرب الذي يظهر في قديسيه*


----------



## كوك (25 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على الصور*
_تسلم ايدك_
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## girgis2 (25 يوليو 2009)

*شكرااا كارلو*

*أم النور تكون معاك*​


----------



## karin (8 أغسطس 2009)

:66:  mersy 7'als


----------



## nora2000 (10 أغسطس 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## george george (13 أغسطس 2009)

مبارك الهنا ليه كل المجد


----------



## adelselim2008 (14 أغسطس 2009)

الري سيارككم


----------



## adelselim2008 (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على محبتكم


----------



## adelselim2008 (14 أغسطس 2009)

الرب يبارككم


----------



## adelselim2008 (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fafy_kim (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي الخبر والصورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mina weza (19 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يعود تعب محبتك


----------



## اسدان (21 أغسطس 2009)

انها حقا ام حنونة جدا


----------



## ماريتا (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بركة العدرا ام النور تكون مع الجميع


----------



## hany_omryy (20 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكرك على تعبك ومحبتك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## مارلين معوض (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يباركك


----------



## موريس هنرى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بركاتك ام النور تكون مع الجميع ازكرينا امام ابنك يسوع المسيح


----------



## ملاك روفائيل (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا موجود


----------



## mario_ed85 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا موجود


----------



## pigoury ethouab (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بركة أم النور تكون معنا أمين


----------



## bichoy michael (28 سبتمبر 2009)

shokran !!


----------



## adooola (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام لك يا مريم


----------



## ظاظا7643 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لجهودك .. وليتمجد اسم اللة دائما


----------



## souzan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

god bless her and her child


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على الخبر والصور 



carlo شكرا ليك​*


----------



## رومانى لبيب سعي (26 نوفمبر 2009)

معجزة رهيبة ولكن متوقعة من ام النور


----------



## المنجودى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا متوقع من ام النور


----------



## ظاظا7643 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لجهودكم ... والمجد للةدائما


----------



## el safa (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## peter yossab (27 نوفمبر 2009)

بركة ام النور تكون معنا جميعا امين


----------



## peter yossab (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*بركة ام انور تكون مع جميعنا امين*


----------



## yostina (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ya rab irham


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

بصراحه عسل عسل عسل


----------



## جرجس تادرس (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ليس غريبا علي المسيحيه نشتم فنبارك والايه الجميله بتقول        الصديق يزهو كالنخل


----------



## ميرا ثروت (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الصور عجيبة هى اعمالك يا رب


----------



## latiffathy (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بركة السيدة العذراء وطفل المغارة تشفى كل مريض محتاج للشفاءوتسدد أحتياجات المحتاجين


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل وصور رائعه

لمعجزه جميله

العدرا معاااكم​*


----------



## souzan (10 ديسمبر 2009)

god bless u


----------



## sheeree (15 ديسمبر 2009)

:Love_Letter_Send:عظيمة هى اعمال الله فى جميع قديسيه 
ربنا دايما بيكشف ليهم مجده ومع ذالك القلوب 
تايهة فى سكة الظلمة ربنا موجود قادر يكشف 
الظلمة عن نظر كل من يحتاج لمجده 

الرب يبارك تعب محبتك 
وعمل يديك


----------



## عادل نسيم (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*بمثل تلك المعجزات نثبت للعالم أجمع أن الهناحي يعطي الشفاء لمن يطلب بأيمان وبركة أمنا العذراء تكون معنا جميعا"أمين*


----------



## jozef (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## smsm5123 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

وليتمجد اسم الرب في كل مكان

ولاالهنا المجد الدائم امين


----------



## طحبوش (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا كارلو ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مش باينة الصور برضو


----------



## bant el mase7 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مجدا وشكرا للرب يسوع الهنا الحنان.


----------



## vetaa (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*طبعا شكرا للموضوع
وللاسف الصور مبقتش باينه

يغلق
*


----------

